# PDF blindfold cubing guide (4-step 3-cycle)



## macky (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I finally got around to typesetting my bld guide with LaTeX:
http://cubefreak.net/bldguide.pdf

Along the way, I edited a bunch of sections and added a number of new examples.

I should edit the intro eventually to discuss new methods like M2 and freestyle commutators (and make it clear that this is the 4-step 3-cycle method, not just the 3-cycle method), but since all of that seem to be still evolving, for now I've left in what I had before.

It seems like M2 and freestyle are becoming the more dominant method now, but nevertheless I think it's nice to have a good documentation for the 4-step 3-cycle method.

-macky


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 17, 2008)

Great! This should be very useful (and F2B2 is so much better, but I'm too lazy to switch)... I myself learned from a haphazard printout, and I would have liked a PDF.
Have you considered generating cube images (can you get LaTex to use SVGs and EMFs? I think I did...) rather than copying applets?


----------



## Joël (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow.. That looks neat. Good job!


----------

